# training for checkpoints....



## jimmyp (Sep 5, 2013)

I watched a documentary recently about the tevis cup. It intrigued me some to watch the check point stuff where health checks were being performed to determine if the horse could go the next leg.

Is there specific training that you do with an endurance horse to get their heart rate and breathing down to a suitable level when you come into a check point or do you just depend on conditioning, and use common sense to keep all of those things in check?

Jim


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

Pre-ride conditioning and training is what dictates a horse's ability to "pulse down" at a vet check. If you train/condition right (long slow distances increased gradually by time/difficulty) and ride the ride "right" (pacing your horse to his level of conditioning) you can "pulse down" _before_ you hit the vet check, making the time spent at a vet check only the mandatory hold period. If you know your horse's abilty to pulse down, you might not "have" to pulse down before the check, although really, it's to the horse's benefit to so - gives them a little extra breather before continuing on to the next leg.

Of course, if you are not at the minimum pulse/heart rate level at the end the hold period, you will be held until it is or you may be pulled from the race if your horse doesn't adquately pulse down or shows other signs of distress.

I worked P&Rs at vet checks at a few endurance rides and NATRC CTRs (which have the same type of vet checks). The seasoned riders would more than likely be walking into the vet checks and the horses checked out fine at the end of the hold. I think the 4-5 I worked there were only a few that were pulled, usually by the riders. I always had a great time working the rides and loved seeing those ultra conditioned horses.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

The appropriate conditioning before the ride is very important, but also riding using your head DURING the ride is critical. 

Horses (or people) who get race-brain at an event often will push themselves faster/harder than they planned/trained for - especially at the beginning - so being able to rate your horse is very important. Also, understanding how trail conditions (temperature, humidity, elevation changes, footing, etc) will affect your horse helps recovery too.

Another factor is how "busy" the horse is during a check.. is the horse looking around, hollering for a buddy, all amped up by the people/horses around it? Or is it a been-there, done that kind of horse? It's hard to work on this at home, as most people can't train in such conditions.. but for young or inexperienced horses, I always try to include some mock vet checks during the middle of group rides and will practice at the end of group rides in the parking lot too (need to make sure the people you are riding with are agreeable to that of course!).


----------



## Eole (Apr 19, 2013)

Walking rather than racing into the vet check point, sometimes beside the horse, will make pulsing down faster. In warm weather, there are cooling technics: untacking and pooring water on the horse and scraping it away, and repeat until the water coming off the horse is cooler.

Then, you need to practice trotting the horse in a straight line beside you, on a loose lead. That can be practiced at home. Having mock vet-checks with strangers touching the horse everywhere: gums, back, anus (yes, they check that), pulse etc. is useful. But you never know how your horse will react until you try the real thing.


----------

